# Treffen an der Hessenschanze /Kassel



## Timboy500 (9. August 2010)

Hallo wer hat mal Lust sich ein Tag an der Hessenschanze zu treffen und mal ganzen Tag darum fahren und bisschen chilln.
Ich bin noch eine Woche in Kassel und finde es bisschen langweilig.
Ich fahre ein Fully ich weiß Hessenschanze ist für Dirt Bikes besser aber es geht trotzdem. Soweit ich gehört habe ist die Strecke jetzt offiziel und wurde vom Forst freigegeben.

Also wer mal Lust hat kann mich ja mal in icq adden oder hier ne PN schreiben oder einfach auf den Beitrag antworten.Wer nicht weiß wo die Strecke ist kann mich Fragen man könnte sich auch morgens irgendwo treffen und dan zs hinfahren.


Ich würde das Datum 13.08.2010 vorschlagen also wer Lust hat kann ja mal vorbei schnallen ich werde bestimmt da sein.

Gruß Tim

ICQ: (444-687-718)


----------



## wurzelffan (29. August 2010)

hab keine ahnung wo die strecke ist aber ich hab ma den wald oberhalb von heckershausen gecheckt und dort ein paar sprünge gefunden weißt du da etwas drüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Oldschool (5. September 2010)

Am 20.09. findet der Weltkindertag an der Hessenschanze statt!
Das Jugendamt der Stadt Kassel hofft auf eine rege beteiligung!
Die Dirts sind ja noch nicht zu 100% genehmigt, es fehlt noch die Genehmigung der unteren Naturschutzbehörde...
Also, alle Dirt-Interessenten am 20.09.2010 an der Hessenschanze!

Wir können leider nicht da sein, da wir am 20. UCI-BMX-Trackbuilder Tom Ritzenthaler am Flughafen abholen, damit er am 21. seine Arbeit am BMX-Track Ahnatal aufnehmen kann!


----------



## wuerzburg-rider (8. Februar 2011)

Es gibt viele Biker, aber viele fahren allein. Das will ich ändern. Für  das und vieles mehr soll kassel-riders.ucoz.de der Ort sein um sich zu  vernetzen. 

Außerdem wird es den ersten gemeinsamen Bikerabend (Film schauen und  kennenlernen)  geben. Samstag 12.2. um 19h in der Hugo-Preuß Str. 2 (Fröbelseminar).  Siehe Google Maps. Bis dahin ist nicht mehr viel Zeit, deshalb gib das  bitte an alle Biker weiter, die du kennst. 

Ciao Simon


----------

